
Can't sign in Google Calendar on my Samsung refrigerator - andyjohnson0
https://productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/calendar/UhfpcwO0X0c
======
jgamman
I propose a new category for HN --> "HN Onion: ". this one is the honorary
founder and proof that art can only imitate life.

~~~
pjc50
[https://twitter.com/HackerNewsOnion](https://twitter.com/HackerNewsOnion)
exists, although more a parody of HN itself.

------
nathancahill
"Everything is broken and nobody's upset."
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/EverythingsBrokenAndNobodysUps...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/EverythingsBrokenAndNobodysUpset.aspx)

------
garblegarble
Man the future is weird. Fridges needing firmware updates, books and
cigarettes that can run out of battery...

------
breakingcups
This is hilarious and dystopian at the same time.

Actual quote: "Holly, Did you try rebooting the fridge?"

I foresee this becoming a big problem in the future with Google providing no
explicit retirement dates for API's upfront (which is very understandable) and
manufacturers of not-so-easily-updated devices not caring.

------
EvanPlaice
I'll just leave this here:
[https://twitter.com/internetofshit?lang=en](https://twitter.com/internetofshit?lang=en)

------
stefanix
In what kind of parallel future are you? Thought we all realized an internet-
enabled fridge was just an artifact of our internet-philia and past lack of
imagination.

------
hussong
Looks like it's almost 2016 and we still can't reliably share a calendar over
a computer network.

